# 400HP on S3 2.0 TFSI possible (with GT30 or other)?



## robixfr (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello,

I'm robixfr from Belgium [ http://www.shiftech.be ], in advance, sorry for my bad english








I suppose this question has been asked before, but I don't find the link or other informations about that.
*Let me know what it is possible to do on a S3 2.0 TFSI?* 
I know that with stock engine we can have 310hp/440nm on dyno with chip, perhaps little more with milltek (or other) complete line and better IC and fuel pump, but not more than 330hp.
On FWD (Seat Leon² Cupra), we have stage 3 with : GT30 Turbo kit and accesoiries, but on transverse engine, I don't find any kit?









I contacted *Giac/VF Engineering* to have more informations about RSR kit (because of that link : http://vag-tuner.com/acatalog/....html (just below : Stage 5)
This kit is available on Golf 2.0 TFSI (FWD too) but no response about S3 or A3 2.0 TFSI Quattro with tranverse engine.
Does anyone have informations to give me about stage 3/4/5 on S3?

Thank you very much in advance !

robixfr


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: 400HP on S3 2.0 TFSI possible (with GT30 or other)? (robixfr)*

Anything is possible if you believe








I'm sure ATP wlll come up with a GT30 solution, and Uni can cover you as far as software goes.


----------



## robixfr (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: 400HP on S3 2.0 TFSI possible (wazzap1101)*

I hope, but I sent a mail to ATP too and no kit available soon (mail sent 3 months ago)...


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 400HP on S3 2.0 TFSI possible (wazzap1101)*

http://www.compsport.pl/net/wykresy/S3_410.jpg 
S3 Stage4 by CompSport


----------



## robixfr (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: 400HP on S3 2.0 TFSI possible (pat_cs)*

Yes, MTM do it too, with another turbo (GT28RS???) to 380hp.
But what kit is used?...


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 400HP on S3 2.0 TFSI possible (robixfr)*

All modyfications are do it by ourselfs. 
It's not a kit or something.
http://www.compsport.pl (only in polish :-( )


_Modified by pat_cs at 9:36 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

We have a stage III kit we will release soon. It's putting down awesome numbers on pump fuel so far:


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Arin in S3 there's a transverse engine ;-)
You have very low numbers to 4000rpm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_cs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_cs* »_You have very low numbers to 4000rpm.

Compared to what?


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

to ours


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_cs)*

You're making 323 whp. Looks like you are using a smaller turbo so naturally it will spool faster. What turbo are you using? 2860?


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

WHP on Maha dyno are always smaller then yours (you know about that). Talk about engine numbers. We aren't using Garrett turbochargers because they old type turbochargers and they have a very bad spool at this time.
In this modyfication we used a Forced Performance TwinScroll Mitsubishi turbocharger. Believe me this turbo is not smaller then yours. 
Sorry for my english









_Modified by pat_cs at 10:15 AM 7-31-2009_


_Modified by pat_cs at 10:17 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_cs)*

So what turbo are you using? FP red?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_cs)*

Pat, what does the car put down, stock, on the maha?


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

271BHP 360Nm
P.S. In this mod we used your fuel pump. It's great.


_Modified by pat_cs at 11:01 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## robixfr (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_cs)*

I think you use a modified K04.
APR & MTM use a GT30 is guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_cs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_cs* »_271BHP 360Nm
P.S. In this mod we used your fuel pump. It's great.

_Modified by pat_cs at 10:55 AM 7-31-2009_

So we are still up about 50awhp+ over your kit. Your kit looks like it would be more comparable to our Stage 2+ package on the oem turbo. It produces about 310awhp.
In the States, we only factor about a 10% drivetrain loss for fwd cars and 13% for haldex cars.
Honestly, its really hard to compare any of our numbers with yours. MAHA's typically read very high bhp's in comparison to how we calculate back to BHP from WHP. Our kit would look more like 485bhp on a MAHA.
Also, that dyno graph is going to change quite drastically before release. That's some early testing where we weren't spooling as fast as we could. There have been about 15 or so cal changes since that graph.
Thanks for the props regarding our pump!
I would like you to splain me how the mitsu turbo's are newer technology than the Garrett Ballistic Series we use. I know nothing about Japanese turbo's. I do watch some anime though.


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Keith don't make me laugh. If you know there is hard to compare it so why are you writing things like that ("So we are still up about 50awhp+ over your kit"). This is a german car, maha is the best german dyno so what you are talkin about.....
In europe knowbody operates WHP.
We don't have to calculate BHP, we just measured it


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (robixfr)*






















yes and this is mainfold for this "Modify K04"

























_Modified by pat_cs at 12:08 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
........ I do watch some anime though.
You like cartoon porn too? Man, I thought I was the only one


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I know nothing about Japanese turbo's. I do watch some anime though.

Is it the dirty kind ???


----------



## robixfr (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_cs)*

opps, sorry I don't see that you talking about Mitsu turbo.
What do you modify to make your kit? Turbo, manifold, pump, complete line?
tks a lot


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_cs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_cs* »_Keith don't make me laugh. If you know there is hard to compare it so why are you writing things like that ("So we are still up about 50awhp+ over your kit"). This is a german car, maha is the best german dyno so what you are talkin about.....
In europe knowbody operates WHP.
We don't have to calculate BHP, we just measured it











I can make an estimated MAHA reported BHP based on our WHP results from other dyno's due to my experience with analyzing power numbers on countless dyno's around the world. I've analyzed literally thousands of dyno graphs and know our products better than just about anyone on this planet other than our engineers that develop them.
I can say we are up about 50awhp over your kit because you are reporting 325'ish whp that's being calculated back to over 400BHP. WHP numbers on a MAHA are typically lower than what we see on other dyno's so I'll take our 390awhp subtract 15 or so and by the all mighty MAHA's crank calculations like shown on your graph, I'll end up around 490BHP. Give me 10-15 hp for my estimates and we are pretty close to comparing apples to apples. 
MAHA BHP numbers are just another estimate. MAHA's do not possess the ability to 100% accurately convert WHP to BHP nor to measure BHP on an engine that's in a car.
You measured it incorrectly but as long as everyone measures it in the same incorrect fashion, its comparable data.
Nonetheless, you can believe my power number estimations or not. I'm not trying to start a ***** measuring contest with you and don't want this to turn this into a flame war. I know from experience that MAHA owner's think that there is no other dyno on the planet that can compare, which is cool, but I've found that to be not so true in my experience.
Back to the topic at hand, can you help me understand more about this mitsu turbo you like so much or no? That's kinda where I would like this discussion to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_cs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_cs* »_





















yes and this is mainfold for this "Modify K04"
























_Modified by pat_cs at 12:08 PM 7-31-2009_

Don't you guys have foundries over there? Why not cast a manifold as opposed to welding up some bent tube that is sure to warp, crack and break?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_You like cartoon porn too? Man, I thought I was the only one


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfRS* »_
Is it the dirty kind ???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: 400HP on S3 2.0 TFSI possible (with GT30 or other)? (robixfr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robixfr* »_Hello,

I'm robixfr from Belgium [ http://www.shiftech.be ], in advance, sorry for my bad english








I suppose this question has been asked before, but I don't find the link or other informations about that.
*Let me know what it is possible to do on a S3 2.0 TFSI?* 
I know that with stock engine we can have 310hp/440nm on dyno with chip, perhaps little more with milltek (or other) complete line and better IC and fuel pump, but not more than 330hp.
On FWD (Seat Leon² Cupra), we have stage 3 with : GT30 Turbo kit and accesoiries, but on transverse engine, I don't find any kit?









I contacted *Giac/VF Engineering* to have more informations about RSR kit (because of that link : http://vag-tuner.com/acatalog/....html (just below : Stage 5)
This kit is available on Golf 2.0 TFSI (FWD too) but no response about S3 or A3 2.0 TFSI Quattro with tranverse engine.
Does anyone have informations to give me about stage 3/4/5 on S3?

Thank you very much in advance !

robixfr 


robixfr,
You don't necessarily need a 30 series to obtain the power levels you desire.
Our Garrett based turbo uses a smaller frame and we will release our kit shortly with a calculated BHP of 42x. It has been my experience thus far that you will be able to measure 385 to 415 at the wheels depending on which dyno you use and the ambient conditions during the runs.
If you haven't seen our Stage 3 for the regular 2.0T FSI, here's a link! http://www.goapr.com/products/stage3_trans20t.html
Our Stage 3 is the most complete kit available and the differences between the S3 version and the regular 2.0T is a different downpipe and software.
The S3 engine has lower compression which reduces the knock limit and allows us to run more boost and timing at the same margins of safety and make a significant power improvement over the standard 2.0T FSI.
Our Importer in Germany doesn't have all of the info regarding the kit just yet but here is their contact information:

MFT - Milewski Fahrzeugtechnik
Address: Wilhelmstrasse 26-30, 13593 Berlin Germany
Phone: +49/(0)30/36287924
Let me know if you have any questions and I will do my best to answer them.


----------



## robixfr (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

When your kit will be available? what do you change exactly ?what's the average price? 
Thanks a lot

robix


----------



## robixfr (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

oh great thanks a lot !!! i'll check that !
So, the kink shows me 20t version, the next version (30) will be available soon?


_Modified by robixfr at 8:13 AM 8-1-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (robixfr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robixfr* »_When your kit will be available? what do you change exactly ?what's the average price? 
Thanks a lot

robix

The kit should be released in approximately 2-3 weeks.
The kit includes everything in this picture plus the downpipe for the Quattro cars and you won't need to purchase any additional parts other than a cat-back exhaust:








I don't have pricing set just yet but our German Importer should have that info at the time of release.


----------



## wazzap1101 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The kit should be released in approximately 2-3 weeks.
The kit includes everything in this picture plus the downpipe for the Quattro cars and you won't need to purchase any additional parts other than a cat-back exhaust:








I don't have pricing set just yet but our German Importer should have that info at the time of release.


Keith, I think APR should seriously consider including that crazy beautiful APR engine cover (from the SEMA car) in each APR Stage 3 package







at least for the MKV GTi's


----------



## robixfr (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

...one word : GREAT!
I've all that I wanted, tks for your response, I'll buy this kit soon to test it, and after seel it to my customers.


----------



## pat_cs (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I can say we are up about 50awhp over your kit because you are reporting 325'ish whp that's being calculated back to over 400BHP. WHP numbers on a MAHA are typically lower than what we see on other dyno's so I'll take our 390awhp subtract 15 or so and by the all mighty MAHA's crank calculations like shown on your graph, I'll end up around 490BHP. Give me 10-15 hp for my estimates and we are pretty close to comparing apples to apples. 



Keith you're funnier guy I thought. maybe because of these Japanese animes






















I'll try to show you on stock values.
Stock MKV GTI 200ps.
On your dyno: 200ps GTI (175-185WHP) 
On maha dyno: 200ps GTI (150-160WHP)
So you tryin' to tell me that GTI's in europe got 170-180BHP???
Don't make my laugh.........WHP's depend on the dyno, BHP are always the same so you're kit is not over our job.


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I can make an estimated MAHA reported BHP based on our WHP results from other dyno's due to my experience with analyzing power numbers on countless dyno's around the world. I've analyzed literally thousands of dyno graphs and know our products better than just about anyone on this planet other than our engineers that develop them.

I have to say that your experience have to be small or you tryin to analize the results after bottle of jack daniels























_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Don't you guys have foundries over there? Why not cast a manifold as opposed to welding up some bent tube that is sure to warp, crack and break?

oooo you've got a problem with cracking and breaking. You've got to change the welder. Maybe you pay him too less.

END of talkin' with Keith because it's a different level of thinkin' a different level of ego







like talkin to the wall.
If you want a kit buy APR's if you want more try a custom tune like ours.



_Modified by pat_cs at 12:30 AM 8-1-2009_


----------



## robixfr (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_cs)*

Like I said, could you tell me more about your kit? On the topic or by MP like you want. Thank you


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pat_cs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat_cs* »_("So we are still up about 50awhp+ over your kit"). 


get use to it.
They love to compare and tell people theirs is betta.


----------

